# cheapest place for a kranzle K7/120??



## stushine (Jan 23, 2007)

as above, wheres the cheapest place to buy a kranzle K7 120?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Autobrite Direct probably.


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Greg at Valet pro will give cracking deal!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

PJS said:


> Autobrite Direct probably.


Go to www.malcleanse.co.uk - talk to Malcolm, the owner. Prices AND service that knocks spots off of everyone else. Also, he is happy to advise to make sure it IS the correct machine for your usage, unlike some other firms that just try to punt what they have in stock.....


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Glossboss said:


> Greg at Valet pro will give cracking deal!


thanks steve


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Cheers Paul.
Greg - sorry, I forgot you were doing the Kranzle stuff too.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Go to www.malcleanse.co.uk - talk to Malcolm, the owner. Prices AND service that knocks spots off of everyone else. Also, he is happy to advise to make sure it IS the correct machine for your usage, unlike some other firms that just try to punt what they have in stock.....


I got my lavor from him last year. Greg does beat him considerably on price though! The advertised price on macleanse site is ex VAT.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

ebay its £325, I paid £305 for mine from ebay.


----------



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm just after a Kranzle K7 and looking for the cheapest source. Valet pro don't seem to do them anymore. MalCleanse are competitive at £376+vat (£451). None on ebay.

But I just turned up this one http://www.blueworldgardener.co.uk/store/product_info.php?products_id=5792 for £417 including VAT.

Anywhere better than that before I take the plunge?


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yorvac said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm just after a Kranzle K7 and looking for the cheapest source. Valet pro don't seem to do them anymore. MalCleanse are competitive at £376+vat (£451). None on ebay.
> 
> But I just turned up this one http://www.blueworldgardener.co.uk/store/product_info.php?products_id=5792 for £417 including VAT.
> 
> Anywhere better than that before I take the plunge?


was thinking the same myself, seems like thay have gone up in price


----------

